# Georgia Bass - TEC (Total Electric Championship) 3.16.19 Hard Labor Creek



## MerkyWaters (Nov 7, 2018)

I would like to congratulate all the anglers that have qualified to represent Georgia Bass - TEC. Our event will be held March 16, 2019 at Hard Labor Creek Reservoir. The top 4 teams from 5 Clubs in the state were invited for the opportunity to become the State Champions. We have been planning this event since the first of the year and will be an event you will not want to miss. Spectators are welcome to preview the top Electric Only teams in the state. Come see their boats and setups and ask questions you might have. Weigh in will begin after 3:00 PM once all anglers are out of the water. Bring your friends and family to watch the best anglers in the State bring their best limit of bass to become State TEC Champions.

2019 Bass - TEC Clubs:
- Dixie Jonboat Anglers
- Electric Bass Opens
- High Voltage Bass Anglers
- Small Water Angler Teams
- Xtreme Jonboat Anglers

General Public FREE ITEMS!
We are also conducted Facebook Live videos each month with items to be given away by random drawing. You do not have to be a competitor to be eligible to enter. We are giving away a bottle of Rejuvenade Livewell treatment each month. Also tune in for some free apparel next week from the Dugout Bait and Tackle. We also have a great promotional deal from one of our sponsors G2 Gemini Jerseys to be announced during our *November 13, 2018 Hooked Up Live Interview starting at 8:30 PM*. Make sure to like and follow our Facebook page to hear more about Electric Only Tournament Anglers in Georgia.

https://www.facebook.com/gabasstec/
@gabasstec


----------

